# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Mạng|Bảo Mật|Virus... >  Nối 2 laptop bằng 1 dây mạng RJ11.

## shinchao

mình có 2 laptop dùng window 7. giờ mình muốn chuyển dữ liệu từ lap này sang lap kia thông qua 1 dây mạng rj11 mà không cần modem hay switch thì phải cài đặt như thế nào để nó nhận được? mong các bạn giúp đỡ nha! cảm ơn các bạn nhiều!

----------


## chicilonmedia

giờ mình mới nghe nói đến rj11. sao không dùng rj45 đi bạn. còn muốn kết nối 2 máy tính phải trải qua 2 bước:
1. bấm chéo dây mạng
2. set ip tĩnh cho 2 máy.

----------


## dermaster

*bạn có thể share mạng lan 2 máy để có thể lấy giữ liệu mà ko càn dùng dây mà. 
*

----------


## quangnd2

bấm chéo dây mạng là thế nào hả bạn! và sao phải làm thế.

----------


## kevin_cn08b

> giờ mình mới nghe nói đến rj11. sao không dùng rj45 đi bạn. còn muốn kết nối 2 máy tính phải trải qua 2 bước:
> 1. bấm chéo dây mạng
> 2. set ip tĩnh cho 2 máy.


dây rj45 cũng được. mà bạn chỉ mình cách set ip tĩnh để 2 máy nhận đi. mình cũng có set địa chỉ nhưng nó không nhận.

----------


## Annhu_nguyen

> bấm chéo dây mạng là thế nào hả bạn! và sao phải làm thế.


thường đầu dây mạng rj45 người ta bấm theo 2 chuẩn là a và b. 
- bấm chéo là bấm 1 đầu chuẩn a, 1 đầu chuẩn b hoặc ngược lại (2 đầu khác chuẩn nhau)
- bấm thẳng là bám 2 đầu cùng 1 chuẩn hoặc là a hoặc là b.
vậy khi nào bấm chéo và khi nào bấm thẳng
- bấm thẳng trong trường hợp kết nối 2 thiết bị khác nhau (vd như kết nối pc vói switch hoặc switch với modem)
- bấm chéo trong trường hợp kết nối 2 thiết bị giống nhau (vd như pc vói pc hoặc switch với switch)
còn chuẩn a, b bấm thế nào bạn search trên mạng nhé! 



> dây rj45 cũng được. mà bạn chỉ mình cách set ip tĩnh để 2 máy nhận đi. mình cũng có set địa chỉ nhưng nó không nhận.


bạn thực hiện theo 3 bước này: 
1. phải chắc chắn là dây mạng bấm chéo
2. cấu hình ip tĩnh 
vd: 
- máy a (ip: 192.168.1.2)(subnet mark: 255.255.255.0)
- máy b (ip: 192.168.1.3)(subnet mark: 255.255.255.0)
những cái khác như dns, default gateway bạn bỏ trống hết. cấu hình ip tĩnh ở đâu chắc bạn biết rồi (ipv4 nhé!)
3. tiêng hành kiểm tra bằng lệnh ping
- từ máy a thực hiện lệnh ping: *ping* *192.168.1.3*. nếu có gói reply thì 2 máy tính đã kết nối vói nhau.
rồi ta tiến hành share dữ liệu (đảm bảo cho 2 máy tính cùng 1 workgroup).

----------

